# Wondering if anyone can give me some hints to as when I might expect my mini to foal?



## Tracy Sue (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi all! I am new to the group! I rescued 2 young mini’s in October of 2019, I was wanting a buddy for the mare I already had. So I thought one was gelded because I didn’t see any testicles, but come spring he was mounting my two mares. I didn’t think alot about it until like June when I saw a testicle! ( he now has 2 testicles) obviously they had not dropped yet. So I know 1 of my mares is pregnant & possibly the other as well. Just wondering when I can expect my mare to go into labor?


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forum !
I am not the most experienced in terms of foaling and mare pregnancy, but I'm going through it for the first time right now with my little girl Flicka, who was also a rescue along with the stud, and I've been reading a lot of precious info on this forum! Lots of nice, experienced people to help out as well !

From what I see, your mare looks pretty close ! I would test her milk for pH with pool strips (make sure they are fresh) to see what level she is at. The closer you get from the big day, the lower the level. Once you get to 7.2, you have to test often to see it drop. It can drop within HOURS of your previous testing. When you get to 6.4, you would be around 24 or less hours of the delivery. Even if you get there, keep testing. The levels can change very fast !

Other than this, I'll let the more experienced people see what they think.

BTW, what is your lovely mare's name ?


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you so much for the info. Her name is Bonnie  also, she don’t like me to touch her much as she goes to stomping her feet at me. A couple weeks ago she didn’t have a problem with it so I am not sure I can touch her teats  I’m guessing she is pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like she’s got a good udder going! I agree with JFNM minis, definitely ph test if you can. Also can you get a picture from right under her udder so we can see? One like this.


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is a pic I took this earlier this evening


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2021)

Perfect! I suspect you don’t have a lot longer left. Any chance you can ph test?


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 7, 2021)

Well I live in a very small town and I’m not sure that I can get the test strips here. The nearest town is 30 miles away. I will see if I can get some and try that. She has seemed very anxious the past like 3-4 days and when i get close to her she starts stomping her feet so it is getting harder to take pics. Poor girl is definitely uncomfortable.


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome! I'm not one of the pros, only done this twice but she looks pretty close to me. Do you have a camera up so you can watch her at night? Is she getting a mare and foal feed? Her changing behavior and not wanting to be touched is a good sign she's getting there too. Do you have any idea if she's had a foal before? There's great info at the top of the foaling forum.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 8, 2021)

Tracy Sue said:


> Well I live in a very small town and I’m not sure that I can get the test strips here. The nearest town is 30 miles away. I will see if I can get some and try that. She has seemed very anxious the past like 3-4 days and when i get close to her she starts stomping her feet so it is getting harder to take pics. Poor girl is definitely uncomfortable.



If she's uncomfortable, try to see if you can handle her in the udder area. Some mares don't like it, and if she refuses to be touched, than you might not be able to get milk to test... It could save you the trouble of going to buy test strips and not be able to use them...


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 8, 2021)

Tracy Sue said:


> Thank you so much for the info. Her name is Bonnie  also, she don’t like me to touch her much as she goes to stomping her feet at me. A couple weeks ago she didn’t have a problem with it so I am not sure I can touch her teats  I’m guessing she is pretty uncomfortable.



Oh sorry, I just read that... I guess testing might be hard on her....


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

Taz said:


> Welcome! I'm not one of the pros, only done this twice but she looks pretty close to me. Do you have a camera up so you can watch her at night? Is she getting a mare and foal feed? Her changing behavior and not wanting to be touched is a good sign she's getting there too. Do you have any idea if she's had a foal before? There's great info at the top of the foaling forum.



I do have a camera up and can watch her. Got up a few times last night and checked on her. I'm pretty sure that she has never foaled before & I was told by the vet she is around 4 years old. What kind of feed should I be giving her? right now I am giving her grain twice a day & of course a good quality hay.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 8, 2021)

Tracy Sue said:


> I do have a camera up and can watch her. Got up a few times last night and checked on her. I'm pretty sure that she has never foaled before & I was told by the vet she is around 4 years old. What kind of feed should I be giving her? right now I am giving her grain twice a day & of course a good quality hay.



You need to give her a mare and foal feed. What brand is your regular feed ? I give my mare grain that is good for pregnancy, lactation, and the foal when he starts to eat by himself. It's called Mare and Foal from Equiline. But I'm sure just about any brand has an equivalent for broodmares. Oh, and do make sure she has access to salt.

I don't know if you have access to a equine nutritionist, but getting your hay tested and having them evaluate your mare can help a lot. That's what I did and she told me the minerals I need to add to her feed based on the hay test results.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 8, 2021)

But, I will add, be careful when you make changes to her diet. Colic is the last thing you want when she's that close to foaling. When mares are heavily pregnant, their already sensitive digestive system gets even more sensitive because of the space that the foals takes. You will want to gradually change her feed from the one she's having currently, to the new one.


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

JFNM miniatures said:


> But, I will add, be careful when you make changes to her diet. Colic is the last thing you want when she's that close to foaling. When mares are heavily pregnant, their already sensitive digestive system gets even more sensitive because of the space that the foals takes. You will want to gradually change her feed from the one she's having currently, to the new one.



Okay, There isnt any equine nutritionist in my area that I am aware of. The grain I feed is from a guy that makes the feed, there is also another choice here of Billy Allen feed. I will check around and ask some people around here some questions about it. I am a bit concerned to change her feed now. I may wait until she foals & change it then as I feel she is pretty close to foaling. I really appreciate all the info!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 8, 2021)

Tracy Sue said:


> Okay, There isnt any equine nutritionist in my area that I am aware of. The grain I feed is from a guy that makes the feed, there is also another choice here of Billy Allen feed. I will check around and ask some people around here some questions about it. I am a bit concerned to change her feed now. I may wait until she foals & change it then as I feel she is pretty close to foaling. I really appreciate all the info!



I agree, I'd do the same thing... The last thing you need is for her to be showing signs of foaling, but it was a colic ! Because foaling behavior is so similar to colic.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh, by the way, I don't know if you already came across this, but I AM ranch has lots of info and foaling videos on their website. It's worth it ! So far, many people on this forum have been recommending it as it contains a gold mine of info on minis in general, from driving to foaling.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 8, 2021)

I think you must be very close. I also have a pregnant mare, and this is a first for me, but your mare is sure to foal before mine! Watch as often as you can on your camera, especially at night. Make sure you have a foaling kit ready, and there's lots of info on what to have on hand for that on this forum. Read all you can on dystocia (difficult birth), but also watch as many videos as you can to familiarize yourself with what's normal. I've done all this and still nervous! Good luck and please keep us updated on your girl!


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you! And I too am so nervous, anxious, and excited all in one! I have watched several videos..but probably not enough! Can't wait to see the new addition!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 8, 2021)

Tracy Sue said:


> Thank you! And I too am so nervous, anxious, and excited all in one! I have watched several videos..but probably not enough! Can't wait to see the new addition!



I also can't wait to see your foal ! Wishing you a happy foaling !


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2021)

It sounds like you're doing great. Keep reading/watching as much as you can especially on the signs and what to do if the foal is in the wrong position and red bags. You might want to start setting an alarm and getting up every 2 hours to check on her then 1/2 hour or so as she looks closer, which looking at her will be soon. Especially if she's never had a foal before you want to make sure you are there in case she is scared of the foal and/or can't figure out what to do. Don't get me wrong, even if it's foal #10 you want to be there to make sure everything goes well. Don't worry about asking anything, nothing is too minor or stupid. Can't wait to see the little one!!
Oh, if she's going by the book I think you're waiting till her nipples point down instead of in. Is her udder going down at all when she's out for the day? That would be another indicator she's really close when there is no change in her udder after she's been out moving around.


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Taz said:


> It sounds like you're doing great. Keep reading/watching as much as you can especially on the signs and what to do if the foal is in the wrong position and red bags. You might want to start setting an alarm and getting up every 2 hours to check on her then 1/2 hour or so as she looks closer, which looking at her will be soon. Especially if she's never had a foal before you want to make sure you are there in case she is scared of the foal and/or can't figure out what to do. Don't get me wrong, even if it's foal #10 you want to be there to make sure everything goes well. Don't worry about asking anything, nothing is too minor or stupid. Can't wait to see the little one!!
> Oh, if she's going by the book I think you're waiting till her nipples point down instead of in. Is her udder going down at all when she's out for the day? That would be another indicator she's really close when there is no change in her udder after she's been out moving around.


Thank you so much! I'm glad I joined this group it has been been very informative & encouraging. Her udder hasn't gone down in 2 days now. It makes me so nervous something could go wrong. Ugh! Yikes! But I am fully capable of helping her. I noticed last night she stood still for at least 6-7 hours straight. Sleeping? I've just never seen her be that still for so long before. She seemed totally normal this morning when I fed her.


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Tracy Sue said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad I joined this group it has been been very informative & encouraging. Her udder hasn't gone down in 2 days now. It makes me so nervous something could go wrong. Ugh! Yikes! But I am fully capable of helping her. I noticed last night she stood still for at least 6-7 hours straight. Sleeping? I've just never seen her be that still for so long before. She seemed totally normal this morning when I fed her.


So went home from work & checked her a little bit ago. It appears that her vulva is swollen looking & look a little darker pink inside. Her bag is really full & tight looking as well. Should I really be watching her closely now?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 9, 2021)

I definitely would be if her udder is bigger and backside is swollen.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 9, 2021)

Tracy Sue said:


> So went home from work & checked her a little bit ago. It appears that her vulva is swollen looking & look a little darker pink inside. Her bag is really full & tight looking as well. Should I really be watching her closely now?





elizabeth.conder said:


> I definitely would be if her udder is bigger and backside is swollen.



I agree with elizabeth.conder!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 9, 2021)

Good luck, @Tracy Sue!!


----------



## Taz (Apr 9, 2021)

Ditto, I wouldn't be sleeping more than 1/2 hour at a time if that.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 9, 2021)

Hang in there! Your wait is almost over!


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> Hang in there! Your wait is almost over!


And a long wait indeed!


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2021)

How's it going there?


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Taz said:


> How's it going there?


It was a very long night but we had a beautiful baby at 6:43am!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 10, 2021)

Congratulations!!!! Colt or filly? So cute!


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Congratulations!!!! Colt or filly? So cute!


Not sure yet. Mom was being protective & I decided to just let them bond. I think it is a filly though


----------



## mrichmond (Apr 10, 2021)

What a cute baby!! 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2021)

Congratulations!! So cute! More pictures and an update when you get the chance please?


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 10, 2021)

Congratulations!!! That was quick (for us but not for you!) Glad you have joined us. And yes more photos as he gets busy!


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Baby hadn't latched on yet so I helped and only latched on for like 20 seconds. I called vet & said to give them more time. And ITS A GIRL!


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2021)

Be careful how long you let it go before you milk you're mare and syringe the baby, they need to eat about every 1/2 hour.
So adorable!!!!!


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Taz said:


> Be careful how long you let it go before you milk you're mare and syringe the baby, they need to eat about every 1/2 hour.
> So adorable!!!!!


So how long would you say it too long. Baby rested and is now trying to nurse again. I have been watching from a camera, but it's hard to tell from camera. Vet just said I need to let them work it out.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 10, 2021)

The absolute best is within 3 hours. I start getting antsy at 6 hours. We tend to milk the mare at 3 hours and give the foal a "jump start". They gain some strength and get more aggressive with latching on. (I'm usually down on my hands and knees watching to make sure she's really ON a teat.)

Oh! And Congrats!!! I came on here looking to see if your mare had foaled because your description yesterday sounded like she was following "the book".


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 10, 2021)

Congratulations!! What a cute filly!


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2021)

Is she finding the bag? If not you could put a bit of milk on your mares teats so she has an easier time. If you haven't seen her have a good drink yet I'd get some into her.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 10, 2021)

As others have said, it really is important to get her nursing as soon as possible so that they get the actual colostrum which is not produced for long. If they have difficulty I would talk to your vet about having an igG done just in case.


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> The absolute best is within 3 hours. I start getting antsy at 6 hours. We tend to milk the mare at 3 hours and give the foal a "jump start". They gain some strength and get more aggressive with latching on. (I'm usually down on my hands and knees watching to make sure she's really ON a teat.)
> 
> Oh! And Congrats!!! I came on here looking to see if your mare had foaled because your description yesterday sounded like she was following "the book".


Thank you! She really did foal by book! I was so happy she did too! It took some time but baby is latching on very well now.


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Taz said:


> Is she finding the bag? If not you could put a bit of milk on your mares teats so she has an easier time. If you haven't seen her have a good drink yet I'd get some into her.


So she kept finding the bag after quite some time but was only sucking on the side of the bag. I did rub milk all over bag and teats and she thankfully finally started latching on. Thank you so much for helping me with info as I am a first timer!


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> Congratulations!! What a cute filly!


Thank you!


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Congratulations!!!! Colt or filly? So cute!


We have a beautiful little Filly


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

More pics


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 10, 2021)

OHHH!!!! Congrats ! I just saw the pictures ! She is such a cutie !


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

JFNM miniatures said:


> OHHH!!!! Congrats ! I just saw the pictures ! She is such a cutie !


Thank you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2021)

So late to the party , but a big congratulations


----------



## Tracy Sue (Apr 13, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> So late to the party , but a big congratulations


Thank you! She is a little sweetie!


----------

